# Ear Cropping in Bakersfield?



## mr.hustle (May 25, 2012)

Hello,

I am interested in getting my pups ears cropped in 4-5 weeks.

Is there any place in Bakersfield that does it?

If so, how much would it range?


Thanks everyone...:roll:


----------



## JIAdams (Jul 19, 2011)

*Up North...*

California Dog and Cat Hospital in Stockton, CA does great work and reasonably priced with aftercare. A bit of a drive, but could be worth it.


----------

